# Insurance quote



## terrlock (15 Sep 2009)

I'm with Axa for about 5 years, I'm 31 and I drive a 1.9 tdi skoda octavia.

Last year my insurance was 550 euro but then I was driving an old renault megane 01. 

This year they are qouting me 960 euro.

Now I have more then 5 years no claims and no points on my licence

I have been shopping around online and found that 25year plus are offering me 538 for fully comp with all the usual extra's

I have spoken to axa and they came down to 750 euro, I told them it still to expensive. They advised me against going to 25yearplus as I'd loose my no claims bonus and many people have problems with them.

Just like to know if anyone here is with them and how are they as an insurer?

This year money is tighter and I can't afford any more to be paying anything but the best value I can get for car insurance.


Would you recommend me staying with AXA or moving to cheaper insurers?


----------



## Pique318 (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*

Never heard of 'em.

Personally, I recommend the AA as a great one-stop-shop for Insurance.
they act as brokers for AXA, AIG, Zurich etc.etc. and have great cover at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Guest128 (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*

Why on earth would you lose your NCB by moving?

Try these: [broken link removed]

They'll take about 2 hrs to get you a quote. Mine was €450 comp for Corolla 1.4 with 5yrs no claims, with Zurich. They should beat €750. No affiliation, just found them very helpful and reasonable.


----------



## PyritePete (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*

+1 agree with Pique, I am with the AA and I shopped around to 15 brokers/insurance companies in January and the AA was the best quote. Have had to contact them once or twice since taking out the policy and found them helpful & professional.


----------



## vandriver (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*

25plus are brokers for AIG.I am with them this year for a premium 100 less than last year with chill.ie . If you have any information on how my ncb would be lost ,I would be very interested


----------



## Tentman (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*

Ask your local friendly broker if they can get a quote from Setanta Insurance. They are extremely competitive.


----------



## Aidan23gd (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*

Had same experience with Axa this year. They quoted 550 for a 1.4 Nissan Note, when I'm paying LESS than that for my same year Mercedes E-class which is far more powerful. They REALLY need to get real!


----------



## PyritePete (16 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*

mike Murphy Insurances in Dublin are agents for Axa and get 25% discount because of this. When I phoned Axa to say that I got a better price from Murphy's than from them, thats when I was told. THis was for the identical policy...


----------



## terrlock (16 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*

Thanks for the advice, I'll be certainly shopping around this year.

Axa have a strange attitude, because they are about the longest insurance company going in Ireland, they wanted me to stay with them out of pure loyalty.

They only thing is that they are fairly good if you ring them about anything so my only concern would be not getting the same level of customer service elsewhere.


----------



## Lorz (16 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*

I got both our cars insured last month with Quoteme.ie  We got both cars - fully comprehensive for ~€900.  I shop around every year.  It's time consuming but the savings every year are worthwhile.


----------



## Guest125 (18 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*

I'm with 25 plus,more than 5 years ncb,45 years old,same car as op's coincidentally €340.I shop around every year no one could touch them for a quote!!


----------



## RMCF (18 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*

I'm on the look out for a decent insurance deal after my premium went from €580 to €800 this year.

Unfortunately for me I drive an imported sports car and so many of these insurers have it in their terms and conditions !!

I just went to check QuoteMe and 25Plus and both have 'no imports' - hate that. At the end of the day my car is identical wrt parts as the UK model, except possibly for the widescreen which is a different colour. But really struggle to find insurers that will provide a quote for me.

Does anyone know of any that definitely will quote IMPORTS?


----------



## mcmenad (18 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*

I'm trying to obtain a qoute for an 01 jeep/auto diesel. I've tried 3 online insurers sites and can't get one. Anyone have any idea why? I've never dealt with 25plus but will try them out. Thanks
for the tip.


----------



## corkmike (20 Sep 2009)

Try [broken link removed] I have been with them the last two years & I found them good. They will give you qoutes for 5 or 6 companies. Very compeditive. I am driving 6 years, male and 5 years with a full licence.
Regards
Mike


----------



## PyritePete (20 Sep 2009)

i used this from the financial regulators website and when I phoned around the companies/agencies it gave me a more accurate view of how much my insurance would cost...

http://www.itsyourmoney.ie/files/motor%20insurance%20checklist.pdf


----------



## foxylady (21 Sep 2009)

*Re: Insurance qoute*



RMCF said:


> I'm on the look out for a decent insurance deal after my premium went from €580 to €800 this year.
> 
> Unfortunately for me I drive an imported sports car and so many of these insurers have it in their terms and conditions !!
> 
> ...


 
not sure about imports but for me cornmarket insurance have been chepeast for my new quote. i paid 399 last year through chill. renewal quote was 562 and cormarket are doing it for 343


----------



## Dinny (22 Sep 2009)

Got my insurance through FBD 570 for a 04 jeep  7 seater with No Cliams protection. Myself and my wife are the named drivers. I have just got 5 years NCB. Could have got it for 540 with 123 but FBD service is excellent


----------



## PyritePete (22 Sep 2009)

just be a bit careful when calling the 1890 sales numbers for insurance companies - it happened to me where I was "approved" for insurance and when I called into the local shop to sign up etc I was then refused and the lady in the shop blamed the sales people on the lo-call numbers.


----------

